

How The "Traitorous Eight" Created Silicon Valley... - jkuria
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2011/05/how_the_traitor.php

======
jesserobbins
Should point to: [http://www.marketwatch.com/story/traitorous-eight-feted-
as-c...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/traitorous-eight-feted-as-
california-icons-2011-05-10) instead.

